# Ear Nibbling...



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer does the Ear-Nibble-Woffles too! It is cute! We did not teach him, he just started doing it as a puppy and at 3 is still doing it if you get your face anywhere near his! 

There are a few Older Ladies here in town that love to go over to my car to get their Ear-Nibble-Woffles! I have them checking their earrings afterwards, just to make sure Tailer has not gotten one!! If you try to get away to quickly for him, he will hold onto your arm so ya can't get away! 

I Love this Behavior!! Enjoy!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucy is 11 weeks now and she has been doing this now for about 2 weeks. I think it's the sweetest thing and I personally love when she does it. Sometimes though she forgets its my ear and bites it a little but not hard, I guess she knows its my ears! lol


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky will nibble my ears and my 7 year old's ear. And he will accidently "clip" them and it will hurt. My son was letting him nibble lick his ears overly long....and I warned him.......but he wouldn't listen. Then I hear this wailing.....


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley does this every morning to Scott he jumps up on the bed and starts to give him 'kisses' and won't stop, Scott tries to get him off but then I say 'good boy Marley, Daddy loves your kisses' and he starts all over again, it hilarious, Scott ends up soaking!! With me he jumps on my back and nibbles my ear for a little bit and then sees my ponytail and starts on that!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

Awwww...I love that picture!!!!! What a red boy! Beautiful!!!! 

Glad it's not just mine then! It's so cute when he does it. In the morning when I wake up he gets all excited and gets his front feet on my bed and barrels his big head and chest into my face for hugs and kisses and licks. I swear he's half human the way he does this! I've never had such an affectionate dog in my life! **** dog will lay on top of me if I let him but he'd probably crush me! LOL!


----------

